# White Spots on my cats



## toby175 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I need some expert advice, tonight I was feeding my fish and I noticed one of my catfish had a white spot on its head. When it turned and went back down I noticed it's belly was spotted. My pond is about a acre in size and as far as I know all the fish in it has been bought at Jones. Except for one, somebody put a carp in there before asking me about a year ago. All the other fish except for one looked alright. So anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

white spot on the head may have come from fighting with other cats. Mine get them alot this time of year. Not sure about the belly spots though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably need to see more than one, and up close, to know for sure. I would guess it's likely spawning marks this time of year.


----------



## toby175 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well thanks for the answers I havent really noticed it on any other fish. So I'll just keep a eye open for awhile .


----------

